# Please Help! how can i recovery or reinstall webos root files on hp touchpad?



## Vincent270 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

By accidental I deleted some files in Hp touchpad's root. Now I know it is missing bin/sh, that files can't let me reinstall WebOS by using webos doctor.

I tried to use Nova-brower but it did not work. I can not add file cause it said "unknown source"

does anyone know how? Please Help!

I ran webos doctor, it resets at 8% with the image below.

Thank you all!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Vincent270 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> By accidental I deleted some files in Hp touchpad's root. Now I know it is missing bin/sh, that files can't let me reinstall WebOS by using webos doctor.
> 
> ...


Not even going to ask why you were messing around in your TouchPad's root, but your punishment is to do exactly what the screen message says to do.

I'll be nice and suggest you don't tell them what you did, just it quit working and you tried WebOS Doctor and you are calling as the screen message says you should. And stop screwing around in places you shouldn't!


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Assuming CM9 or CM7 is installed, have you attempted AcmeUninstaller and then tried the Dr. again? You'll want to do that anyway if it has to be returned to HP for repair.


----------



## Vincent270 (Feb 21, 2012)

thank you guyz,

CarIH,
I did not try AcmeUninstaller yet. let's me do it to remove CM9

Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Vincent270 said:


> thank you guyz,
> 
> CarIH,
> I did not try AcmeUninstaller yet. let's me do it to remove CM9
> ...


Can you reboot your TouchPad? If so, hold volume up and you should see a large white usb symbol. This is the same thing you did to install Android. If not, you won't be able to run ACMEUninstaller. You run the uninstaller the same way you did the installer just change the command to use the uninstaller. If HP says send it back, I would not be too worried about Android being on it. All I have heard from folks who have sent their's back with Android still on it is they got back a different unit, so I doubt that the repair center even bothers to try to turn on the returned borked units. Post what happens so others can learn from your experience.


----------



## dogmanky (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd give this a shot before sending it back. I've followed this process on 4 TP's now 100% success.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244


----------



## Vincent270 (Feb 21, 2012)

dogmanky said:


> I'd give this a shot before sending it back. I've followed this process on 4 TP's now 100% success.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244


I got the error as " lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store " with same problem - missing file ( bin/sh )
I think that file is the main problem.

Thank you guyz, I think i have to send my touchpad back to HP repair serive.


----------

